# Honda front mount blower quick hitch for 5013 multipurpose tractor



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll preface this by saying I realize this isn't exactly a Honda snowblower. I have a Honda 5013 multipurpose tractor. I want to add a front mount snowblower. These were made for Honda by Radtech, who also sold more or less the same snowblower to a bunch of other manufacturers including Yamaha, Kubota, Massey Ferguson and Roper. I managed to buy a used snowblower pretty cheap, but minus the quick hitch part and driveshaft. Does anyone either have one of these they're willing to sell and ship, or have one they're willing to take measurements and pictures of so I can build one? If I can't find anything I'll just build something, but I would like to have it dimensionally identical to the real thing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I wonder if you could call Radtech or find a link on their site with the diagrams for these parts?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

94EG8 said:


> I have a Honda 5013 multipurpose tractor.


What is your full model number and serial number? There are about a dozen different revs and the diagrams are listed separately for each. e.g. H5013 A2-A VIN# FAHA-1100001 TO FAHA-2099999

Here's a PDF copy of the QH5000 manual that might be useful: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwirlJOX_PnyAhW9KFkFHVQPDU4QFnoECAYQAQ&url=http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31qh5002.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1Ann-T15LUS0NGw393PR6K

Formula H has sold a bunch of those; perhaps they still have one? New Front Quick Hitch for Honda RT5000, H5013, or H5518 Tractor – Formula H Motorworks, Inc.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I wonder if you could call Radtech or find a link on their site with the diagrams for these parts?


I emailed Radtech about a month ago and never got a response. I haven't tried calling though.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not responding to an email inquiry does not speak much of the company, but it could have been over looked. I would try calling.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

tabora said:


> What is your full model number and serial number? There are about a dozen different revs and the diagrams are listed separately for each. e.g. H5013 A2-A VIN# FAHA-1100001 TO FAHA-2099999


It's an early 5013. Serial number FAHA-1100760. The quick hitch _should_ be the same for all of them though. It's pretty rare to make accessories unique to a certain revision.



tabora said:


> Here's a PDF copy of the QH5000 manual that might be useful: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwirlJOX_PnyAhW9KFkFHVQPDU4QFnoECAYQAQ&url=http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31qh5002.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1Ann-T15LUS0NGw393PR6K


I actually already had that, but thank you



tabora said:


> Formula H has sold a bunch of those; perhaps they still have one? New Front Quick Hitch for Honda RT5000, H5013, or H5518 Tractor – Formula H Motorworks, Inc.


If they do have one chances are I'm not willing to pay what they're going to want for it. I'm looking for something either reasonably priced used, or just pictures with measurements. It's not hard to make, but I would like to for it be dimensionally identical to the real thing.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> Not responding to an email inquiry does not speak much of the company, but it could have been over looked. I would try calling.


I may yet, if I can't find something here. Something tells me they're going to want a lot for this stuff new. So I'd rather find it used or make my own.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> Formula H has sold a bunch of those; perhaps they still have one? New Front Quick Hitch for Honda RT5000, H5013, or H5518 Tractor – Formula H Motorworks, Inc.





94EG8 said:


> If they do have one chances are I'm not willing to pay what they're going to want for it. I'm looking for something either reasonably priced used, or just pictures with measurements. It's not hard to make, but I would like to for it be dimensionally identical to the real thing.


Looks like they sell for $300-650... They may be willing to help out with the dimensions for a small fee.





Front Quick Hitch – Formula H Motorworks, Inc.







www.formulah.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a fellow that made one and he likely has the dimensions you're looking for:








Honda Quick Hitch measurements


I could really use some help on this one. I have purchased a Honda SB800A Snowblower for my RT5000. It came with a QH4000 hitch for a 4514/18 which I do not need. My intentions are to cut off the front coupler part and weld on the side angle pieces and center section to create a QH5000. I need...




www.mytractorforum.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a blade including a QH5000 in Toledo...








Honda 46in snow blade Model DB752A - $550 (Toledo Plywood)


Honda 46 inch snow blade Model DB752AUsed in good conditionComes with attachment bracketFits Honda H5518, H5013, RT5000 tractors. I used it on my H5518.If interested, please give us a call at or stop in at 1011 N. Westwood Ave.




www.shoppok.com


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

tabora said:


> Here's a fellow that made one and he likely has the dimensions you're looking for:


I saw that post a while back. Having been heavily involved with various other forums over the years I can tell you that generally when you see 4 posts made and they were all 5 years ago that user is long gone and never coming back. It's a shame he never posted the dimensions for the next guy looking



tabora said:


> Here's a blade including a QH5000 in Toledo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good price, but I'm in New Brunswick, Canada unfortunately.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I think I managed to find at least most of what I'm looking for. Picking up this Roper GT180 in the morning with another identical Radtech blower with the quick hitch and driveshaft. I may still need half a driveshaft and I'll definitely have to modify or build the tractor side of the quick hitch, but at least I have stuff to work with. I think I can use the tiller too as an added bonus.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally got this picked up yesterday. So far so good. The driveshaft fits the tractor PTO correctly and seems like it's the correct length. I'm basically left with modifying the Roper quick hitch or making one from scratch. I'd rather not cut up the Roper quick hitch as they really aren't that hard to make with a pattern. I do however still need measurements for the rods and some other dimensions on the tractor side of the quick hitch. The snowblower side will be perfect.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

This will be a very sweet set-up. Are you painting the blower to match up with that nice shiny Honda? Post pics when done.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Caper63 said:


> This will be a very sweey set-up. Are you painting the blower to match up with that nice shiny Honda? Post pics when done.


I dropped it off for sandblasting and paint last week. It's going red, but not quite a Honda red unfortunately. I didn't have a lot of choice of colours, especially where I got a deal on the work with the stipulation that it might take a little while until it could go in with another job.


----------



## Cyclyinghatch (Nov 26, 2021)

94EG8 said:


> I dropped it off for sandblasting and paint last week. It's going red, but not quite a Honda red unfortunately. I didn't have a lot of choice of colours, especially where I got a deal on the work with the stipulation that it might take a little while until it could go in with another job.


----------



## Cyclyinghatch (Nov 26, 2021)

New to the forum. If you still need photos are measurements for the hitch I have snowblowers and hitches. Glad to help if you need it.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Any pics of that newly painted blower?


----------



## Cyclyinghatch (Nov 26, 2021)

Caper63 said:


> Any pics of that newly painted blower?


I am not the originator of this thread…but I do have a recently refurbished SB752 42 inch. HTA Snowblower. Here are a few of the in-progress as well as the finished photos.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Caper63 said:


> Any pics of that newly painted blower?


Sorry for the very long wait. Here you go. I've been using it all winter and it's been working great. I converted the chute rotation and deflector to electric controlled by a joystick. I also managed to find a proper plow (it's actually the Ford branded version, but absolutely identical to the Honda version


----------

